# Precription for me/IBCIBM=IBSIBM/SNAKE WOMAN



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

THEYBSIGGYIBYBYIBNEVERNOTHERLADYTDYNMNOWMKNOWY


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

cece22 said:


> THEYBSIGGYIBYBYIBNEVERNOTHERLADYTDYNMNOWMKNOWY


 
IBNLTDNMNOT/=BABY


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

firecraker1knowthatsubalegendladymcurwrdsfrmcomtognsytraisaymeheartnotsureifipostthemessgehowevaictilcU?MEKNOTKNOWY


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

MYPRECUIOSJWLARILWSBRNAPRL - MAR2007 IHURTSOMUCHSTILLNOTBEHAPPYSHESEEMOMMYSHELOOKFORME!PRECIOUSGIRL-SHE WAS PRESSED IN A STRESSED WOMANS WOMB SO HAPPY TO NOW I NOT SCREW HER UP!THEY STILL TAKE HER FROM METHOUGHY/TILTB/I THOUGHTU NO FIGHT FOR ME NO MORE IHAD TOTAKEMYOWNINITITIVE/'\ WASSOOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSO
ISCAREDI/WASIWASIWASIWASIWASIWASIWSAIWASIWSASIWISWSIWSWISIWSWISWSIAWSIAWISIWSIAWS
THOUGHTULEAVEMB = LEAVENINGMHARDOPRESSED/WILLINGTOSUFFERFORUALLTHETIME!


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 9, 2008)

perplexederplexed


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

MYBDYLIKECLOCKTLLTIME2HANDSSPINAROUNDBOTWAYSWITHACIRCLE/THOUGHMEHOURGLASSBEIKNOWTHESIGNSOFMYBOS\DY=IABOSSLADY HUDRATSTREETHOLEBROWNPEICEOFMEATIBDESIREDBYMENSEYSAPECIOSFIGHTINGCHILDBEATSOMEBODYDOWNWALKUPONMEBY5YRSOL/\/LIONOFGOD\MARIB BIRTHED  WWOMANCHILDIBMOMMYIBWILDWYLESMILEYIBHPPYHPPYHPPPPPPYTODAY4SURE! SHOULDERLEANMEBMYBROTHER/\4HIMUSBNDB INDRSTNDMNBSHOULDERLIFTMEUPISOAFRAIDTOLOVEFRAIDTOTOUCHREACHOUTHEAL////////TRUTHSTILLREVEALLED LORDHELPMEPEACEBSTILL    LOVEUIKNOWULOVEMETOO=+NotWORL\K/UBLONGME


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

all iaskisudoyourwillonearthisday


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

SexySin985 said:


> perplexederplexed


 Child be stressed no more just ask god the kingdom of the heavens restore?bforethat IDOPLEASEBELIEVMEIDOIDOIDOIDOIDOIDODIDODIDIDIDIDIDODIDIDIDIDIDIDIDIDIDIDIDIDODIDODIDIDDIDODIDIDOIDOIDDDIODIODODDODIDODIDODIODOI
 onl\yfightersdarenotask?answwerthat?


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

SexySin985 said:


> ubsxysngaib2


loveusbothgdaproveallwhofight!


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 9, 2008)

whaaaaat???


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 9, 2008)

secretdiamond said:


> whaaaaat???



Girl I have no clue either


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 9, 2008)

SexySin985 said:


> Girl I have no clue either



erplexed


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

SexySin985 said:


> perplexederplexed


 TestimonyLHCFTHISDAY             SEEOLDBMANFRND/SHMMMFRBAD4MSELFGREWUPSOUTEASTHOWSHEKNOWEVERYTHINGABOUTMELIKETHATTOHURTMYFELINGSOBAD.

MAKEMECRYSAD

CRYFELLLESPRSNALWAYSNSWERTHEPHONEHISHOUSETHISDAYHURTMEVERYSO/ISEHERFACETOFACEHERNAPPUFFMECROTCHEDMYCOUSINDID4MELONGDOWNMEBACK
IHADMYCARREERALREADYSHEDIDNOTATALLHEMOVECROSSTHESTREETFROMMEHIMSTILLLOVEMEVRYMUCH/NLUVCHLDNUFFTHOUGHMENONDSTAND-NDASTANDMEALWAYSHEBEGAYMANWANTINGABABYWITHMEGOTHISCHILDLEAVEHERBROUNDMENSHETIMIDSHESHYHEALWAYSWNTTOBRINGHERTOPLAYWITMYLITTLEGRL./INOTRUSTHIMTHROUGHMYOWNEYES/GODSENDDIFFERENTMESSAGEHETRUSTMEWITEVERYTHINGEVNHISOWNCHILDHENEVEGOWORKLEAVETHATCHILDBE/NOWSHEINMYHEARTMYBABYSHEBBBH


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sign In -eNHANCEDSECURITY/UOWEMESOMEMONEY THATBSOFUNNYTOME http://www.hotmail.msn.com/secure/s...CALS~1\Temp\Sign+In.htm^::Sign+In.htm::^3659; http://login.live.com/login.srf?wa=...ly=http://mail.live.com/default.aspx&id=64855 http://signup.greatbignoise.com/forward.asp?mi=%8A%EA%FE%C5%B3%2AU%AE&le=%84%EE%F4%C5%B0%2FT http://login.live.com/login.srf?wa=...BI&wreply=http://mail.live.com/default.aspx&i F:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\taxallowanceoutput2007.htm http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3489803#post3489803 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forums

*The page cannot be displayed*

ckngo2h2nt = shepmngstwlvswatchlevenofthepfarisees


----------



## Allandra (Jan 9, 2008)

cece22,

Are you copying and pasting this information?


----------



## cece22 (Jan 9, 2008)

www.TheJubileeAcademy.org


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 13, 2008)

This is very creepy, are you ok or am i missing something?


----------



## cece22 (Jan 16, 2008)

truevetmefrstlovbeventhoughtrubldheblistentothecomicecneasyelordsaytakiteasybmeitsonnppinaintnostp


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2008)

cece22 said:


> truevetmefrstlovbeventhoughtrubldheblistentothecomicecneasyelordsaytakiteasybmeitsonnppinaintnostp


 
sweetie are you ok? ((hugs))


----------



## cece22 (Jan 16, 2008)

having a nice day so far


----------



## cece22 (Jan 16, 2008)

DSylla said:


> sweetie are you ok? ((hugs))


 
thanks i like ur pic


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2008)

cece22 said:


> thanks i like ur pic


 
thank you!

I'm up if you wanna chat.  donnasylla on aim.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jan 16, 2008)

Yall speakin in tongues


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 16, 2008)

Radianthealth said:


> Yall speakin in tongues



That's not suppose dot be funny,but it is......
with that being said,what the hell is going on?


----------



## clever (Jan 16, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> That's not suppose dot be funny,but it is......
> with that being said,what the hell is going on?


 


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## monami (Jan 19, 2008)

me too!!!!!!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 19, 2008)

you can understand some of the stuff....its words with no space


but even then I don't understand what is going on. It seems like scriptures from the Bible (still confused)


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 21, 2008)

Radianthealth said:


> Yall speakin in tongues


It would appear to be so. Is everything alright?


----------

